# John Deere 4310 E Hydro pedal potentiometer



## Stefan JD b (5 mo ago)

I have a JD 4310 mini tractor that belonged to my father,
Someone replaced the pedal potentiometers with limit switches!
I want to restore it, but I don't know where I can buy the missing parts.
please if someone can advise me, the forward and reverse PEDAL Potentiometers part code for JD 4310 E Hydro type or compatible replacement.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Stefan, 
Check out the attached parts diagram to see if item #13 is the part you are talking about.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/81708/referrer/navigation/pgId/240215559


----------



## Glen T. Hale (5 mo ago)

Stefan, the John Deere parts website will give you the correct part number. The page posted above by harry16 correctly identifies the part you are looking for.

I am, however, most interested to know what was used to replace the Potentionmeters....you call it "limit switches." If those would work in place of a potentiometer (250.00) each, then I'd like to use them.


----------

